# اسئلة واجابات مسيحية اتمنى ان تفيدكم



## noraa (12 نوفمبر 2007)

:t39:أريد ان اعرف كيف يحاسب الانسان بعذاب ابدى لفعل خاطى 
محدود بوقت مثل السرقة او الزنا او اى خطية اخرى كيف لو مات الانسان قبل التوبة عنها يحاسب بعذاب ليس له نهاية ستقول لى ان الخطية موجهة الى الله الغير محدود ولكنى ياسيدى انسان محدود وبالتالى فعلى محدود



صلاة 
توبنى يارب فأتوب لانى افعل الكثير جدا من الخطايا ولكنى احبك ولكنى انسان ضعيف ومهزوم لااستطيع وحدى ان اتوب او ابعد عن الخطايا المحيطة بى من كل جانب انقذنى يارب من الهلاك الابدى امين

الخطية تقاس بقدر فاعلها وهو الأنسان المحدود وبقدر من وجهت نحوه وهو الله غير المحدود. لذالك فعقابها هلاك أبدى لمن يرفض فكرة او مبدأ التوبة. لكن ان اعترفت بخطئ وجاهدت لتركه فالله يغفر لى ويسامحنى حتى لو عدت اليه ضعفا وانغلابا", لاتشمتى بى يا عدوتى ان سقطت أقوم. ان جلست فى الظلمة فالرب نور لى(ميخا8:7) والصديق يسقط و يقوم(أم 16:24) وهو واثق عند موته(32:14) فتواكل على الرب وصلى وجاهد قدر ما تستطيع والله لن يتركك تهلك ابدا بل سيثبتك(روميه 4:14). ثق فى أن الله يحبك ويساعدك ويخلصك. اعمل فقط ما تستطيع.
فى رسالة بولس الى أهل رومية

1-كلمة البر فى الكتاب المقدس لها معنيين فما هما؟ وأيهما لا يؤدى الى الخلاص؟ ولماذا؟

البر الذاتى أى شعور الأنسان أنه صالح لا يخلص لأنه مهما كان صالحا فيه خطايا. بر المسيح هو طاعة المسيح للأب بموته على الصليب فوفى حق العدل الألهى وفتح لنا باب الفردوس وهو الذى يخلص الأنسان.
ثانيااااااااااااااااااااالماذا نعترف عند الاب الكاهن و ليس و انااصلى

أعترف للكاهن لأن:
1- الكتاب يأمر بهذا فى رسالة يعقوب ص16:5 أعترفوا بعضكم(الشعب) لبعض (الكهنة) بالزلات.
2- كان الشعب اليهودى يعترف للكاهن على رأس الذبيحة فبل ذبحها لينال الغفران.
3- أعطى المسيح التلاميذ سلطان غفران الخطايا الروح القدس عندما نفخ فى وجوههم وقال لهم أن يغفروا أو يحلوا الخطايا ير 22:20-23
4- لأن الكاهن يعطينا غفرانا نسمعه بأذاننا لنتأكد منه. 
5- لأن المؤمنين كانوا يفعلون هذا من ايام الرسل فكانوا يأتون مقرين و معترفين بأعمالهم.
6- لأن، الأعتداف سر مقدس من الأسرار السبعة.
ثالثااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ما هو التثليث والتوحيد؟

التثليث هو أن تؤمن أن الصفات الأساسية الكيانية فى الله ثلاثة: صفة الوجود و صفة العقل و صفة الحياة و كلها نسميها أقانيم و لكن هذه الأقانيم الثلاثة إله واحد فقط و ليست ثلاثة آلهه فعقل الإنسان و روحه و وجوده كلها لنفس الإنسان الواحد.
رابعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااين يقع جرن المعمودية

المكان الطقسى لجرن المعموديه هو فى حجرة على شمال الداخل تفتح بباب للخارج و باب لداخل الكنيسه لتوضح أن المعموديه هى طريق الدخول لعضوية الكنيسه و عندما يدخل الكنيسه يكو إنتقاله من الغرب للشرق أى من الموت للحياه و من الشمال إلى اليمين اى من غضب الله إلى رضى الله  خامساااااااااااااااااااااهل الرقص خطأ ؟؟ و لماذا إن كان الذى يرقص لا يعثر جنسيا و لا يشعر بأى خطأ فما هو رأى الكنيسة و بماذا نرد عليه إذ أنه يقول أنه عندما يرقص يرتاح 


الرقص و حركاته تثير غرائز الأنسان. حتى ان لم يتأثر الأنسان وقتها فأنه سيتأثر بعد فترة عندما تتراكم الأثارة أو عندما تضعف روحياته. وبالتالى فهى عثرة يجب تجنبها


----------



## املا (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة واجابات مسيحية اتمنى ان تفيدكم*

يسلمو يا عيوني بالتوفيق لك

فلتكن مباركا


----------



## maria123 (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة واجابات مسيحية اتمنى ان تفيدكم*

شكرا كتير موضوع رائع

اللة يوفقك


----------



## Coptic Man (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة واجابات مسيحية اتمنى ان تفيدكم*

شكرا يا اخت نورا علي الصلاة والموضوع الجميل

الرب يباركك ويعوضك​


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة واجابات مسيحية اتمنى ان تفيدكم*

*شكرا لك الرب يباركك*


----------



## Ramzi (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة واجابات مسيحية اتمنى ان تفيدكم*

شكرا يا نورا
و الصلاه و التوبه اجمل شيء بالدنيا †


----------



## noraa (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة واجابات مسيحية اتمنى ان تفيدكم*

يا جماعة مرسى ليكم  كتير  مرسى كوبتك مرسى مريال مرسى املا مرسى 100_100مرسى راكزى وربنا يعوزض تعبكم وتكون الصلاة لاجلكم


----------



## قل جاء الحق (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة واجابات مسيحية اتمنى ان تفيدكم*

noraa سيدتي الجميلة
سؤالي هو أنا قرات الأنجيل ولم أقراء عن الثليث أو اية تنص عن الثليث.. الرجاء منك أن تنفيدني بعلمك؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## اغريغوريوس (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة واجابات مسيحية اتمنى ان تفيدكم*

يا اخي الحبيب كم من مرة تطرحون هذا السؤال ونجاوب علية فيا ريت تبحث قبل متلقي السؤال


----------



## Twin (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة واجابات مسيحية اتمنى ان تفيدكم*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ قل جاء *

*اولاً*
*مرحباً بك معنا في منتدانا *
*منتدي الكنيسة*​ 
*وثانياً*


قل جاء الحق قال:


> سؤالي هو أنا قرات الأنجيل


*أشك في هذا *​


قل جاء الحق قال:


> ولم أقراء عن الثليث أو اية تنص عن الثليث
> ​



*لو كنت قد قرأت فمن أول الكتاب الي أخره واضح فكر وحدانية الله مثلث الأقانيم*
*بس أنا قلتلك اشك*​


قل جاء الحق قال:


> .. الرجاء منك أن تنفيدني بعلمك؟؟؟؟؟


*لماذا تفيدك السيدة الجميلة !!! ؟؟؟*
*أبحث يا أخي *
*شوية بسيطة بالقسم هنا أو بالمنتدي ككل*
*وهتلاقي موضيع كتيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر بتتحدث عن التثليث في المسيحية بالأثبات والبرهان بالأدلة الكتابية والمنطقية*
*وطبعاً كمان هتلاقي شبهات الأخرين تتناثر اما قوة المسيح **كحبيبات التراب أمام الريح*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## noraa (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة واجابات مسيحية اتمنى ان تفيدكم*

انا ملحقتش ارد عليك  شكرا اخواتى على ردودكم وبجد ممكن حضرتك  تتعب نفسك شوية وتدور هتلاقى اسءلة لكل اللى انت عايزة


----------



## باسليوس (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة واجابات مسيحية اتمنى ان تفيدكم*

ممكن اسال
هل الرهبنة والتوحد (( التصوف المسيحي)) مذكور في الكتاب المقدس 
وان كان كذلك ما هي دعائمها
وهل هذة الدعائم موجود في الرهبنة الحديثة ام قوضت من جذورها شكراً


----------



## My Rock (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة واجابات مسيحية اتمنى ان تفيدكم*



باسليوس قال:


> ممكن اسال
> هل الرهبنة والتوحد (( التصوف المسيحي)) مذكور في الكتاب المقدس
> وان كان كذلك ما هي دعائمها
> وهل هذة الدعائم موجود في الرهبنة الحديثة ام قوضت من جذورها شكراً


 
اطرح سؤالك في موضوع منفصل و سنرد عليك
ايضا ردينا على هذا السؤال في كتابنا الرد على 43 سؤال للشيخ عماد المهدي
راجعه لتجد الأجابة او اطرح سؤالك في موضوع منفصل

سلام و نعمة


----------



## assyrian girl (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اسئلة واجابات مسيحية اتمنى ان تفيدكم*

*thx alot for ur topic 
God bless you​*


----------

